# Meet Simba tha hamster!



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Some of you may have read that I wanted to adopt a hamster...I finally did it! After my oldest rattie boys passed away I felt like there was a void that needed to be filled with life. My local pets at home is always full of hamsters up for adoption. I was feeling particularly down one day and my boyfriend took me out to dinner and then surprised me by stopping by [email protected] and letting me bring home the little guy I had become attached to the previous day!!! His name is Simba which I find ADORABLE. I don't know a great deal about hamsters especially dwarf ones. They told me he was a Russian Dwarf but after doing some research I believe he may be a Chinese Dwarf? He's so sweet and good tempered! I didn't know you could get hamsters this small


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I had a Russian Winter White hammy called Albus and he was an angel!! What a complete cutie :')


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Hahah that face is so amazing. I wish I could give him a treat hahha


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

He's so soft, and he just looks up at me with those massive eyes...just want to give him so many cuddles!


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

He's so cute! 
Oh my gosh, I adore how soft hamsters can be, and they are just some much fun to watch.
I'm sure you two will enrich each others lives.


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

He is definitely a Chinese hamster, not a dwarf  though he is small! He is ADORABLE! I suggest hamsterhideout.com forum for hamster stuff, it's a great resource!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

MissSix said:


> He's so cute! Oh my gosh, I adore how soft hamsters can be, and they are just some much fun to watch.I'm sure you two will enrich each others lives.


I promised myself I wouldn't get too attached...can't see I'll be keeping that one, he's such a little treasure!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

MyHeroHasATail said:


> He is definitely a Chinese hamster, not a dwarf  though he is small! He is ADORABLE! I suggest hamsterhideout.com forum for hamster stuff, it's a great resource!


Yeah I thought so, pet shops can be so rubbish! And ohh thank you, I've been trying to find somewhere to get hammy information but wasn't sure which one to go for...will start lurking now


----------



## JulianBashir (Oct 2, 2014)

Absolutely chinese and really precious! I love hamsters. They need a lot of time to be tamed but they really do tend to enjoy human company. Good luck with your new buddy. In addition to hamster hideout, hamster central is also a great resource.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

He looks just like my old chinese dwarf Moshie! He was a smart wee thing who worked out how to open the cage door, and then stole all my jewellery and hid it in his bed! He lived to the grand old age of ... wait for it... four!!! Really cute wee animals.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

How adorable! What a little cutie.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I have established that little Simba is in fact a little girl and has been renamed Honey! Pets at Home obviously got two animals confused so not only is this little one not a Russian Hamster it's also a girl...typical. However she is such a little sweetie and loves to be handled  How the employee didn't notice it was both a different species and gender I really don't know!!!


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Too much cute!


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Aweh cute! I have a teddy bear hamster my brother named its Dreamdrop or dreamy for short My cousins have hamsters named Chips and snackers


----------

